
Why your first job out of college matters - naladruid
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/25/why-your-first-job-out-of-college-really-really-matters.html
======
pmiller2
Absolutely. I was in the 39% of math majors who started out underemployed and
was chronically underemployed for years until I finally broke into the tech
industry. Once I did, my advancement and salary growth was fairly rapid, but
I'm missing about 10 years of experience I should have had.

